# External microphone for iTouch



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am searching for an external microphone for my iTouch 32G Gen3. I have downloaded a dB Volume Meter to show some of my students how excessively loud they are talking. I need a mic, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe that in headphones with the volume control (like the ones that come with the iPod Touch), there is a microphone.  Per the info in the manual on Voice Memos:
"Recording Voice Memos
Voice Memos lets you use iPod touch as a portable recording device.
Important: To use Voice Memos on iPod touch, you must connect the Apple
Earphones with Remote and Mic (iPod touch 3rd generation) or a compatible
accessory with a microphone. These include Apple-branded earbuds and authorized
third-party accessories marked with the Apple “Made for iPod” logo.
You can adjust the recording level by moving the microphone closer to or further
away from what you’re recording. For better recording quality, the loudest level on the
level meter should be between –3dB and 0 dB."

It also says you can use a Bluetooth headset.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The 4th generation touch has a built-in microphone, so if you were looking for an excuse to upgrade, here it is!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I bought one from Amazon got dd's 2nd gen for a few bucks.  But she hasn't tried it yet.  I'll look up the product after dinner.

Is the Db meter free?  If it is I'd be happy to try it and let you know if it worked with the cheep microphone.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My DS got one for his iPhone 3G a couple of years ago, it plugged into the headphone jack and was about $20. It wasn't this one, but similar:

http://www.amazon.com/Switcheasy-ThumbTacks-Microphone-Touch-iPad/dp/B0021IAJGO/ref=sr_1_25?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295058452&sr=1-25


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Dinner is done... This is the one I got dd.

http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Microphone-iPhone-touch-classic/dp/B00277EMQ2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

It plugs into the headphone jack so you can't hear the speakers when you are recording, but for 2.24 I thought it might work for her.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> My DS got one for his iPhone 3G a couple of years ago, it plugged into the headphone jack and was about $20. It wasn't this one, but similar:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Switcheasy-ThumbTacks-Microphone-Touch-iPad/dp/B0021IAJGO/ref=sr_1_25?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1295058452&sr=1-25


The Switcheasy has been ordered from Amazon and should arrive on Tuesday. It does not say in the documentation that it works with Gen 3, but I was told to download iTalk and it would work. I plan to use it in the classroom with a little boy who speaks way too loudly for the comfort of others. Yes, I checked his hearing. I downloaded a dB that will give him a visual display of his noise level, vs. that of the other kids.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Jane, if it doesn't work with the iTouch it will work with the iPad.  Then again the iPad has a built in microphone, wouldn't that work?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> Hey Jane, if it doesn't work with the iTouch it will work with the iPad. Then again the iPad has a built in microphone, wouldn't that work?


I am pretty uneducated with my new iPad, and didn't even know it had a built in mic. I guess I could download the dB app to the iPad, but since I will be using it in a group of kids, I think it will be less intrusive if I slip the iTouch on the table than the iPad. If I put the iPad out there among a group of kinders, I think I might cause havoc!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, I use the built in microphone to Skype but it doesn't have a camera.


----------

